# Is this okay?



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

I know a yoga teacher cum massure. He says he has right techniques to fix problems related to spine etc. In my opinion, he is sort of bragging type. He says something like this:

_In nature, whatever has to happen happens whether we like it or not. So, if a lady was to have sex with him, it was to happen. He says he is very equipoised. He does not run after it, but when it comes, he takes.

He says he is very weary of women from a particular race because of their traditions. Though they seek sex with other men, they cant do it because of their customs and beliefs. So, he fears about the risks of being exposed, being caught...

He says he has had sex with more than 100 women (excluding his wife). Many women, he says, are simply attracted to him. In my opinion, he is not even of average looks. He says he knows the knack of touch that can arouse a woman._

Any opinions?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

What are you talking about? Opinions about what?


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

that_girl said:


> What are you talking about? Opinions about what?


That guy's attitude!
Is it possible that he is so equipoised that he does not go after women....


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

He goes after women. And it seems he is using words to try to convince you that women just run after him. He's a womanizer.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea, what she said.

He told you that so you try to go for him because he must be worth something 

Although, I knew a kid in college who NEVER went after women. Women would throw themselves at his feet! It was crazy. I saw it first hand. I had a bf at the time, but I probably would have done him too :rofl: He was hot.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Of course he's going after tail!

He's got a great persona and line for pursuing women who like to think they've drawn in this mysterious guy because touching "them" excited passions.

If I were to hazard a guess, I'd bet his particular yoga massage manages to be a form of seduction.

He's a tool, he uses deception to play into their fantasies.

Great nonsense BS line about his modus operandi.

If he is licensed in any way he is violating his professional ethics.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

I think the physical intimacy helps him.


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

I used to be heavily into yoga and usually had male teachers. One male teacher molested me and felt me up when he would be correcting my poses. I was new to yoga and didn't know any better. I would leave there feeling violated but then I would just think that is how yoga is and teachers touch you a lot to make sure you are doing it right.

I knew something was wrong when we were in downward facing dog and he told everyone to change to a wide stance downward dog. He got behind me, placed his hands on my inner thighs where they meet my pelvic region and spread my thighs. That same day, he laid on top of me to get me into a better forward stretch on the floor using his whole body. It was when I felt his boner on my back that I freaked.

I complained to the owner and he said ONE DAY THAT GUY IS GONNA GO TO JAIL. It wasn't in my head! 

Yoga is a place of peace and solace. Yoga is where you go with no makeup and hair in a bun and get into yourself and just breathe. Yoga is not for molestation.

Your teacher should be ashamed but I'll bet he isn't. He is using Yoga as bait and that is sick. It goes against everythiing, the trust, the comfort, the release. 

You need to be comfortable and feel safe to really get into yoga. This pervert is ruining your experience. Handle this any way you wish but just follow your gut. You know what is really going on. Don't attend any of his classes or even move to another yoga studio. If you are mad enough, you could complain like I did. Yoga is sacred and this walking boner doesn't belong in a place of peace and healing. Next time give him some lotion and kleenex and tell him to go to the bathroom and shake hands with his governor before he teaches the class, the cad!!!


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

He has found a version of _Game_ that works for him. Like Elegirl said he is a womanizer and a cad. Someday he'll have to confront an angry husband and then he'll end up soiling his leotard.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Beowulf said:


> He has found a version of _Game_ that works for him. Like Elegirl said he is a womanizer and a cad. Someday he'll have to confront an angry husband and then he'll end up soiling his leotard.


Lol!

Sleeping with married women is not too smart. Neither is sleeping with customers.

The guy is a sleaze ball.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I took many yoga classes. NO ONE touches me. Ever. I'm not one for touches unless I know you.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't know if this is related but it was widely reported last year that massage therapists have the highest rates of infidelity and divorce.

He's just a player who has found an easy way to get close to women. I used to know a guy in the keys who took out scuba charters. There was a reason he could not keep a girlfriend.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

He is a common or garden ****head. Someone should test his equiposition by sticking his head up his arse and rolling him down a busy highway.

Is this coming to you directly from him or through your wife?


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

It is possible that he is telling the truth. It is also very possible that he is heavily exaggerating. If he interacts with one new woman each day through either his yoga or massage, he doesn't need a high success rate to sleep with a lot of women. A 2% success rate means he will sleep with 7 new women each year.

However, he's lying about not going after women. His speech to you was all about gauging your interest and laying the groundwork for seduction.

By claiming that extramarital sex is natural and "must happen," if it happens, he's planting the seeds that will sometimes grow in women who are dissatisfied with their marriages. They're not slvts, it's natural. By claiming that many women chase him, he's suggesting to these women that it's OK to go after him. Yes, it's cheesy. And yes, it will usually fail. But, it's very possible that it works often enough to surprise many people.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Women throw themselves at their Personal Trainers too. You see that in some of the infidelity stories here.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

lordmayhem said:


> Women throw themselves at their Personal Trainers too. You see


Really?


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

You ask if this is ok in an infidelity section? He's married. Whats your point?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I think it depends on how many women he comes into contact through his classes. If it's a high number, then he could be just getting the sleazy ones that cheat constantly, and are easy pickings with no work. It's just that he meets so many that his numbers are high.


----------

